# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  File viewing tracker

## powerofrah

I am looking for a program that will track the date and time a file is view.  Or more specifically if I play something in powerpoint or something, I want a program that will catalog when each slide was played

----------

